# Stahls’ Hosts Open House At New San Antonio Location



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ is opening a new location in San Antonio to make it easier for Southwest customers to see demonstrations of equipment and materials as well as take advantage of ongoing educational opportunities that will make them more proficient as decorators, maximize marketing and selling opportunities, and be inspired with new ideas and ways to grow their businesses. 

Equipment and supplies in the showroom will include vinyl cutters, heat presses, printer/cutters, and digital direct-to-garment (DTG) printers and related materials for all processes. Visitors are encouraged to bring their own artwork for test printing onsite. 

You can check out upcoming classes by going to stahls.com/events. 

In honor of the new education and demonstration office in San Antonio, Stahls’ is hosting an open house from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. on Oct. 30. 

Equipment demonstrations will be presented throughout the day and the popular Stahls’ T-Shirt Shoppe, a hit at many trade shows, will give visitors an opportunity to create their own shirt using the latest CAD-CUT® materials and state-of-the-art Hotronix heat presses. 

Attendees are encouraged to bring their own artwork for outputting on the Epson® Surefire® F2000 digital direct-to-garment printer, the Roland VersaCAMM printer/cutter, or a GCC, Graphec or Roland vinyl cutter.

Customers are invited to stop by for some authentic Texas barbecue, free samples, and a goodie bag. The new San Antonio office is located at 14855 Blanco Road, Suite 401 San Antonio, TX 78216. Please RSVP at stahls.com/txopenhouse . For questions, please call Brian Pursel at (210) 807-0129 or email at [email protected]. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

